

Microsoft exceeds goal of 5,000 layoffs - ilamont
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/020110-microsoft-layoffs.html

======
hga
In effect looks at the issue raised in the Microsoft is a mature tech
company/Why tech companies never pay out their earnings as dividends
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1090632> and another earlier. Many
Microsoft units improved their bottom line by reducing headcounts ... and this
is not a sign of an "immature" (growing, hopeful, etc.) company.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I guess Microsoft exceeds in all aspects, even layoffs!

